# river canoe turnys



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

hey fellas hows winter going?

well are we gonna run some more turnys this year, i know its still jan but lets start planning one or two, i think we should do a gmr run this year, or two, and i am thinking second or third weekend in april to kick it off!!!

atten lmrsmallmouth,rblake,onebadmotherfisher,youngwiskers,redtailmatt, what yall think about a point system for bragging rights say we keep track of points this year for all turnys, so we know who gets to talk poo. 

so whats up fellas are we gonna do some turnys?
and whats a good gmr run to the south? to the north? i think a gmr turny could hold more canoes more people?

lets go!!!!

The slepper


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I will be fishing every weekend anyway...just like always. As long as it fits in my schedule, I am always down with the friendly tourney. I sold my canoe so I guess I will have to buy a paddle for Rblake so we can take his...or maybe I will use the tourney winnings...


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

I will more than likely be interested. I know the gmr south of dpl dam holds some nice smallies!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

april 19th
in stone


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i might be in on a couple. all depends on my work and "catfishing" schedule.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

dinkbuster1 said:


> i might be in on a couple. all depends on my work and "catfishing" schedule.


same here..


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

Man I wanna go fishing


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sleprock said:


> Man I wanna go fishing


late Feb Mad river trout tourney anyone?


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

I would be able to do either April 5th or 12th with 1badmthrfshr. The 19th we are already fishing another tournament


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i say we have a multispecies tourny guys! most species of fish(darters and shiners dont count) in a day wins who knows what would end up being caught. set up one of those and i will be all in


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

1bad and I would have that won for sure...we go out for smallies and catch nine or ten different species!!! Just goes to show you never know what you are going to catch.

However, in the tradition of these little tournaments that have been going on for a couple of years, I would suggest we stick to bass species for the sake of simplicity. What I mean is, if you catch a big carp (for example), how are you going to keep it for the entire day until the tournament is over?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

all c&r, take pics of every species, measure each one in case of a tie-breaker, i'd guess it would take 15 species on the lmr


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

It wouldn't take 15 species to win.... 6 or 7 maybe


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

i know its early still , but i just moved snow for 4 hours before the icestorm, thinking i miss the sun!! thinking april trip gmr from franklin to middletown

west carlton

somebody some places south?

hows may sound for lmr I like may 7th (its my birthday )

how far is indian lake

cowan

where yall wanna go


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I will be on my New River trip on May 7th....I am down with April on GMR though...or any other weekend on the LMR or GMR


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

6 or seven?? you need to start throwing more than just yum crawbugs 
in the right sections 15 species of "sportfish" is not out of the questions, thats without mooneye, skippies, carp, gar ect.

is there any sections/dates set yet?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I rarely threw the Crawbug last year believe it or not.....I got 3 new "secret weapons" now....but the crawbug is still faithful if I need it. I am not saying 15 is impossible, just not likely. Your likely candidates are Smallie, rockbass, crappie, channel, shovel, carp, drum, spotted bass, and saugeye and sauger. After that you will get lucky...that is if you can catch those common fish on the day you are fishing. (at least in the 20 mile stretch I fish in). Depending on time of year you could add a few others, whites/hybrids etc...but still a crapshoot. I would be up to that challenge though if we get enough interest and allow live bait. Some species require it if you are targeting them.
Personally, anyone who has fished our little get together tourneys will attest to how much fun we have just fishing black bass species. (although my 9.2lb carp last time would have been nice at the weigh in. Riverking...I am up to anything, hell, I just love to fish and will be on the water anyway so why not hook up with folks and make it interesting.
I just really want to do a mid April bass/Smallie tourney this year to try and get some 18+ fish at the weigh in for a change. (Had some REALLY good days last spring). Vlasic pickle walking the dog....secret weapon


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

april 19th or around this date depending on weather, hows shepperd rd to miami preserve park in middle town, this is a pretty long run it took myself and a friend a good 8 hours, or we colud go to the west carliton ramps may se some bass boats in this run,? would also go north or south?

anyone got good luanch and pick up spots on gmr?


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Wait a minute guys...do I get this right?You drag the fish along to the take out b4 you weigh-in? Not very respectful of fish,esp bigger ones that have a section of river staked out where they can make a go of a tough life in the river.Just a suggestion,but,how 'bout everybody keep a tape measure and a digital to take a pic of the fish alongside the tape.They do that in trout tourneys out W to minimize mortality and dispalcement.
As for a GMR float,I'd suggest you guys focus on somewhere farther N. Yeah,there's some nice smallies in WC(lots of channel cats,may get more of those than SMB's on your artificials) and just down from there but that river is so nasty down there,very high E.coli levels.I don't fish/wade down there if I have any cuts/scrapes...got a nasty infection that led to blood poisoning and an ER trip from that very circumstance. It's much cleaner,more scenic and has more smallies up N,better chance for a pike too.The gmr fishes well early in the year,some big crappie in there too that school up in the spring but disperse as the water warms.TC1


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

fish must be kept in cooler

no draging

no camera

good w north though

thanks for the tip tc1

hell i'll drive to indian lake


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm not trying to steal anyones thread here but this sounds awsome!
I live out of my canoe & being south of Columbus I have not bumped into anyone else fishing like this let alone a tournament.
Can anyone tell me more about how you guys set this whole thing up ?
is everyone paddleing or is eletric or OB's ok for use ?


Also please don't think I'm trying to be a "know it all" or tell anyone how to treat fish or run a friendly tournament, but I have been a small Creek & River fisherman my entire life so I know how fragile some of these small River systems can be when Smallies are displaced after C&R so agree that photo tape pics would be a great option unless you plan to skin your catch after weigh in. 
Either way I still think a conoe tourney would be sweet.
Thanks Outlaw


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

well poo i should have known this would start some lectures

don't know how to answer that but with this maybe the fish can find its old holes? dont see bass tv turnys taking pictures of fish

I know that in the 2 i have done so far not one dead fish was brought to weight in 

we make a 3 fish limit per boat

largest turnout in last 2 was 4 boats

12 fish

all bass were returned and everyone of us had a good time.

meet new people and maybe learned alittle bit from each other.

and though they are great and wonderful they are just fish.

did you move to the neighborhood your dog came from?

its a fish


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

There will always be varying opinions obout how to do these things. You will never satisfy everyone. Slep, maybe we should just look at the 4-5 teams that have been doing these in the past. We have always taken care of the catches and alot of folks have their own opinions about CPR vice a weigh-in and release. I believe all of us who have entered in the past were pleased with the handling of the tourney. Just set a date and take names and we will follow. I know of at least 5-7 folks that will fish anytime available. Just work out to try and accomodate 1bad and young whiskers, me and rblake are flexible, (cept may 7-9th), and I am brainfarting on the other 2 folks from last time. All are welcome to participate but no need in turning it into a debate, we do it how we do it, you know? Having fair fun is most important, we aren't fileting em so I am sure MOST have survived just fine. Our 12-15 fish in a small tourney aren't crushing the populations by any means.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry if I came off sounding like a dik that was not my intention at all. I think this sounds killer, and in fact would love to host on my home waters (Scioto)


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

my bad 

little sleepy

little perturbed with work 

got paged back to work several times for bs baby problems

sorry all

gmr

one bad can name his weekend in april hell he can name spot


what about twin creek comes out on gmr

i named those ramps cause they between dams


i will reserch more
out for noe


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i think staying up north of WC would be a good idea. there are smallies present but their numbers take a serious nose dive past the low Dam in WC.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

hows april 12th

does that open dates


i lost my partner gonna go solo again

sign up thread comming soon

lets get a route planned

yall got any ideas?


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Slep,dude,not a good response,"they're just fish".WTF?!?! Do you see all animals that way? They're just animals,it does'nt matter what we do to them ? A smallmouth grows only 2" or less/yr in adulthood and a 14" fish is 7-8 yrs old.I have seen stretches of the GMR hurt badly by locals removing smallies and it's bigger then the LMR where you fish.It takes a long time to replace those fish. They aint gonna swim back to where they came from.They just are'nt a migratorily inclined fish. You catch a nice sized fish in a place for a good reason:it has what a big fish needs. Not all stretches of river have what it takes or else you'd catch big fish all the time.It's not just bait that makes a river produce.
Lake LMB tourneys are not worthy of any respect IMHO,simply pimping fish. Go to Ceasars the day after a tourney and see how many "floaters" there are.
I aint doggin' you guys for the tourney,I just question the fish handling aspect.TC1


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

TC1,
I see your point and I agree with it in almost all its entirety. For me personally, as I can not speak for anyone else on here, the 2 times a year I move (but probably don't kill although I know that they arent happy about it) 6 fish from the hole I caught them in, isn't that bad because if I handle 500 fish a year and only 6 get pissed that is pretty good odds. I know of people who take more than that 1 one trip for the freezer and my fish arent dying most likely. Not necessarily the best thing I could do, but I am sure I handle the fish better than most the other 494 times a year. Passing around digital pics or looking around at everyones camera at a weigh in just isn't as fun or reliable. I guess I would be willing to try it and see, but I personally am ok with the way we have done it in the past. I just dont want to be viewed unfairly because of it. I care about these fish, believe me, they provide me with the most meaningful escape in my life, my time on the water angling.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

on a side note......I would be game for a 14" or 15"+ limit to keep down the numbers of fish being moved from their holes. On a good day you cull alot of 12"+ fish. In the LMR, 3 15+ is a pretty nice bag so little culling involved. (except on those magical days I have seen).


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Our Canoe/yak/Fishing club is talking about planning a trip this year to LMR for some catch and release smallie fishing. I hope we can plan a trip on a date your having a tournament, that would add to the fun of floating the river. We usually have 3 or 4 boats that make our trips but we just got started and we're hoping to pick up more members this year. It always seems to be a great group that canoe and fish the rivers. If any of you guys want to join our club it's free and we need some folks from your area, there is alot of great smallie fishing in your part of the state. 

http://www.fishohiocanoeclub.net/


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> on a side note......I would be game for a 14" or 15"+ limit to keep down the numbers of fish being moved from their holes. On a good day you cull alot of 12"+ fish. In the LMR, 3 15+ is a pretty nice bag SO LITTLE CULLING INVOLVED. (except on those magical days I have seen).



Unless you're name is Dave or Kevin (not you Kevin....)  

Just Kidding. Somebody had to start the trash talking...


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

On GMR there is good place to put in by dam in Troy or just below Rt 41 bridge in Troy. Could run down to Tipp City and take out at canoe livery. This would be about a 4-5 mile float. I have never fished a tourney, but agree with others concerns and feel CPR would be best. I don't have canoe, but would fill a second seat if someone needed a partner.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

ok kids i am sorry and do see your all concerns, and i to enjoy catch and release on all fish as i am highly alergic to fish oil i think i have taken 3 fish home in the last 10 years, besides a crawdad for my fishtank. i have released 14 inch crappie back into cowan lake, cought several 14" + smallmouth on lmr and have immedity relesed them without a picture, cought 5 lb + cats from the gmr and let them go.never have shot a fish with an arrow, or went snagging for fun, or even hunted deer or turkey hell i don't even own a gun. and i promise after i kill any insect i say a prayer for its family. i take out my trash and help other people i see.

so my bad.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

OK folks...here is the SET IN STONE date and info for the tourney. If you are interested, PM me and let me know. We are going to do a trip from mile 51.2 (ceasers creek access, Little miami park) to Ft ancient (river mile 43.7) 
This is a 7.5 mile stretch and should be a good length for all day trip. You can ask me questions if you like, but we are VERY simple. 3 fish per boat, must be in an aerated cooler or livewell, fish must be alive at the weigh-in.
I would say we will put a size limit on the fish this year, we can start at 12" and go from there depending on what everyone agrees on. No live bait.
Dont be late to the weigh-in. That is the only rules I care about except you must HAVE FUN. I am going to set this at no more than 5 teams. If you fish alone you will pay the same as a boat of 2. So far I know we have Sleprock, 1badmtherfisher and young whiskers, and myself and rblake. This leaves room for 2 more teams. We will do a $30 per boat and $10 for big fish pool. We will only pay 1st place and big fish. That should cover it. If this sounds like something you are interested in let me know. I will take pics at the weigh-in for those who want to brag afterwards.
Let's have some friendly fun......see you there!

Oh yeah......this will be for April 12th at 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

We're only gonna need seven hours to whip you....

Can we make it until 4?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Sure...but lets do 8:30AM for take off then....


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a question. How come your keeping your field so small ? I do realize that will keep the competition down to people you probably already know, is that the idea, to keep it among a small group of friends ? It is a coincidence but that is the same stretch we were looking to fish whenever we do make the road trip, is that usually the best area or is it a spring thing ? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

The point of these tournaments are to have fun... Its not about making money or beating people.. I mean its fun to brag and talk trash to your buddies but all the people that fish these "tournaments" really care about the fish and take every measure possible to take care of them. Too many boats would be very clustered and just doesnt seem feasible/fun. Oh yea... LMRsmallmouth.... You have a ladder to climb after last years last place finish....hahah


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

you can still sign up or register w lmrsmallmouth the little miami is little and you really don't wanna bumper boat each other or fish all the same holes i am sure a gmr turny would hold more canoes! but there seem to be some regulars myself, lmr(the original seter upper) rblake, onebad and wiskers, i think that we have reached a mutual understanding that i am the best!!!!

hehe for my fellow competors i will outfish the lot of ya w one bait!!!

hehe.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Is the East Fork big enough to canoe ? I've never heard anything about smallies there.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

....you cant use dynomite slep....


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

just a 1/4 stick

they don't fight so hard and half are still alive

plus i put it on a bobber so the catfish wont die


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

If that bait is a red roostertail....I doubt it


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

.....we wont be throwing wee craws all day long catching 10"ers, about50 of em. (like someone I know)


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Who uses Wee Craws??? I don't even own one of those things...

Just to make it fair, I am only going to use 10" worms and jigging spoons in this tournament.... and Dave just gets to row the boat!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

My secrect bait noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Kevin....your partner said he caught "at least 30" smallmouth on it last spring tourney...lol You know the one we WON. Hell, I have only NOT won once...had to give yall a break eventually.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

last spring we cought five and followed 100 canoes and i still had fun


----------

